# Lo Ngại Khi Dùng Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (10/12/18)

Thị trường với nhiều loại đệm khác nhau, tuy nhiên nệm cao su nhân tạo vẫn đang là lựa chọn được quan tâm nhiều nhất nhờ chất lượng và mức giá của nó.

Đối với một số người chưa hiểu rõ về sản phẩm này thì có thể còn nhiều lo ngại khi mua nệm, nhưng với tư cách là một đơn vị sản xuất chăn ga gối nệm uy tín, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trên thị trường, chúng tôi đưa ra một số vấn đề và giải đáp đầy đủ các thắc mắc Lo Ngại Khi Dùng Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo - là hành trang tuyệt vời giúp bạn chọn nệm tốt hơn.

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​*1. Nệm cao su nhân tạo quá mềm?*
Một trong những vấn đề mà mọi người lo lắng nhất đó là nệm cao su quá mềm, gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người dùng. Quả thực, những sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo hiện nay với đặc tính đàn hồi tốt, mang lại sự êm ái hơn hẳn so với các loại nệm thông thường. Nhưng nếu là người gặp vấn đề về cột sống, đau lưng thì loại nệm này không phải là lựa chọn lý tưởng. Ngược lại, một người bình thường, không gặp vấn đề gì về sức khỏe thì chiếc nệm cao su này sẽ mang lại cho bạn những giấc ngủ êm ái nhất.

*2. Nệm cao su nhân tạo dễ cháy?*
Vật liệu chính được nhà sản xuất sử dụng để tạo ra nệm cao su nhân tạo đó là Polyurethane Foam (PU), một chất dẻo có khả năng bắt cháy nhanh. Vậy nên, khi quyết định lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm nệm này các chuyên gia cũng khuyên bạn nên cẩn trọng, tránh để nệm tiếp xúc với lửa hay nguồn nhiệt. Vì như vậy nệm không những bị hư hỏng mà nó còn gây nguy cơ cháy nổ khá cao. Chỉ khi lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm cao cấp với khả năng chống cháy thì bạn mới có thể yên tâm về vấn đề này.

*3. Vấn đề độ bền của nệm?*
Sở dĩ nhiều người lo ngại về độ bền của loại nệm cao su này xuất phát từ việc nó rẻ hơn nên sẽ nhanh bị hỏng hơn. Trên thực tế, chất liệu Polyurethane Foam Masstress với tuổi thọ lâu dài trong điều kiện bình thường. Cấu trúc phân tử bền vững của nó cũng không gây nên tình trạng xẹp lún dù sử dụng thời gian dài. Nếu lựa chọn được sản phẩm tốt, tuổi thọ của nó có thể kéo dài từ 10 đến 20 năm đấy bạn nhé!

_




Lo ngại khi dùng nệm cao su nhân tạo_​
*4. An toàn cho sức khỏe?*
Không thể phủ nhận rằng, chất liệu nhân tạo bao giờ cũng kém an toàn hơn so với chất liệu nguồn gốc tự nhiên. Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo đảm bảo đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về sự an toàn, trước khi tung ra thị trường nó cũng được kiểm định kỹ lưỡng, vậy nên người dùng có thể an tâm lựa chọn nó.

Nhìn chung, bất kỳ loại nệm nào cũng đều có lợi ích và những vấn đề đáng lo ngại. Quan trọng nhất là bạn phải nắm rõ điều đó và cố gắng khắc phục nó một cách tốt hơn. Chúc bạn thành công!

*TATANA*​


----------

